# I know oysters don't freeze well......



## WNCRick

But I bought so many bushels last year I couldn't eat em all.......ended up freezing a few in freezer containers covered in their own liquor, any suggestions? Oyster season is around the corner and I'm ready for fresh ones again...... Hopefully I'm sick of tomatoes by then.............

Rick


----------



## John Smith_inFL

ohhhhhh but contraire my seafood aficionado. 
when I was in the Navy, that is all we had - frozen oysters for our oyster stew.
they came in a one gallon can, frozen solid in their own liquor.
My ship was on a very isolated outpost in Sardinia, Italy and the families were allowed to buy frozen
meats from the ship's supply. Much planning must be in place prior to the purchase.
Like, getting your friends to split up a 60 pound box of chicken, 50 pound box of pot roast, etc.
then the oysters !! LOL we tried to get 5 or 6 to split a gallon and it seemed like I always got
the most LOL a full QUART to fry crispy and tons of oyster stew which I love.

*YES, Oysters do freeze quite well*. just like any other shell fish: clams, mussels, conch, whelck, etc etc etc
Like most frozen stuff, 12-18 months is probably the average frozen shelf life for freshness.

oh, you asked for "suggestions" - lol.
Personally, I love FRIED and STEW !!
Normally, I eat one pint of fried oysters, small fried fish and some fries for lunch (then a nap)
in the winter, Oyster Stew is my thing. love it - just plain love it.


----------



## WNCRick

ok, might just set em out one morning and pick off the top for fried, then stew the rest..........will be shuckin em again on the half shell in a few weeks.......... Can't wait for 10/15!

Many thanks


Rick


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Rick, how many bags you talking about frozen ? lol I was under the impression you had maybe a dozen quart bags full.
I could do a quart bag in two days - no problem. fried or stew. I am not big on raw shooters. 
but, they ARE very good on a cracker with a splash of hot sauce - or STEAMED (in the juice) with cocktail sauce.

OR !!! you could spend some time on the net, youtube, etc on how to do SMOKED OYSTERS in olive oil !!! THAT my friend is the BOMB !!!
DANG,,,,, now I gotta stop what I am doing, go to the grocery store and get me two pints of OYSTERS !!!!
C-Ya


----------



## John Smith_inFL

oh - and another thought - when freezing any mushy-gushy things:

I often go to my local Asian market and when I buy a pound of frozen squid heads for BAIT,
after I get home, I let them thaw out just enough to get them separated and untangled
and ball them up and put them in the plastic ice trays - one head per individual cup. then freeze them.
after freezing, I put them in a zip top bag for short-term storage for fishing bait.
for long term, I would vacuum seal them.
am sure you can do that with your fresh oysters next time !! then, just take out as many as you need
for a quick meal instead of thawing a whole Tupperware container full.

I buy the ice trays at my Good Will store for like 6 for a buck. but any small plastic container will work
if you want to put like half a dozen oysters in a vacuum sealed bag. you vacuum seal AFTER the product is frozen solid.


----------



## WNCRick

Not that many. I'll have em gone by 10/15. Then it's time to get out and get some. We're allowed a bushel a day. I haven't tried smoking them yet, maybe this year. I just toss em on the grill cup side down till they crack enough to shuck easily. Then hit em with some hot sauce and turn em up. If one happens to get knocked over I fill it back up with some good vodka and a sqeeze of lemon. Thanks for the tips on freezing. I'll give those methods a try if I have any leftovers this year. Speaking of which, I need to buy a good pressure washer.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## wdbrand

Rick, when they are about to go out of date at FL, I'll pick up some and freeze them. They don't last that long here and get et within a couple of months. No problems with freezing them, especially when you can't get good fresh ones.


----------

